# Surprise ling



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

I built a Panga over the past year . I have been testing out props getting her tuned up. Yesterday cruised out with one pole , no bait and alone. I wasn't fishing just checking RPM ect . Anchor set for a break just a mile east of the pier. It seemed like the " Endless Summer " ( big Chris Craft I think) was just circling me bombing fish after fish. I wasn't there 20 minuets when I spyed this girl in their wake . She ate a gulp screw tail grub on a walmart jelly bait head. ( like I said I wasn't fishing) I fought from the crows nest for a while, nearly fell off the boat trying to get down while the fish was on. Finally made it to the deck where there was several more digs and runs. Gaffing alone was yet another skillset I didn't know I had. First fish on the Pearl , it's going to be a good boat. I am thinking 40 lbs .


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

*The boat*

The boat " the Pearl"


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

That is pretty cool! Not an easy job gaffing a ling, but doing it alone is a real trick. Pangas are interesting boats. Since you said you put it together yourself I was just wondering if it was one of those Mexican pangas.


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

nice way to start on a new boat. good fish!


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

Awesome boat! Congrats on the ling


----------



## neckmoe (Apr 7, 2009)

Well Done!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

and that's how you do it...nice job Leo and the boat looks awesome...


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Awesome boat & cobia. Congrats on both


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

very nice. Looks like your boat is going to be good to you.


----------



## Jun1or (Oct 17, 2010)

do you have a build thread anywhere on the net?? Crongrats on the fish and boat.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome story!!! Great job on the catch!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

This would only happen to Leo


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice! Way to pull it together Leo.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Wtg.

WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

NICE job!!!!


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

*Yep*



wrightackle said:


> That is pretty cool! Not an easy job gaffing a ling, but doing it alone is a real trick. Pangas are interesting boats. Since you said you put it together yourself I was just wondering if it was one of those Mexican pangas.


Drug boat 4000kilos two 55 gallon drums of fuel and one Mexican. Texas rangers got him.


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Very good report. I started laughing when I seen the second picture. Your black Lab seems to be very happy about your catch he/she is smiling in the photo. LOL!!!


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Love the dog and the catch. Way to go on the panga


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

Great fish! And what a rewarding memory of one man joyride to sea conquering one great quest!! one man.. one pole.. his boat.. Stud Cobia!! sometimes the fish just find you and test your skills to seize the moment!! Cheers!


----------

